# Cleaning a washing machine?



## candyknitter (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a front loading washing machine and use a liquid non-bio detergent because it was the only brand that didn't upset my sons eczema. The thing is that my washing machine is really starting to smell awful! I cleaned the drawer and rubber seal and did a 90c wash. It still smelled so I did another wash with a cup of bleach in it - it didn't help  Any suggestions please?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Perhaps an empty load with vinegar and baking soda?
Not quite sure exactly what a non-bio detergent is...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Friend just got a new front loader and received the instructions for how to eliminate the odor. First was to use powdered soap at all times if possible. Second was to always, always, always wipe down the inside of the door and seal. Then leave it slightly ajar. The wiping down after use and leaving the door ajar were the two most important parts of the equation for preventing odors.

Martin


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

Just wanted to second what Paquebot said. We purchased a front loader this summer and were told to wipe it down and leave the door open slightly. We weren't told to use only powdered soap, we use liquid.
At the appliance store where we purchased our washer, there were tablets that you could purchase to clean the front loader washers, they are called Affresh tablets. Hope this helps.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I try to leave the door to my front loading washer ajar when not in use, and wide open overnight after laundry day. My "utility room" is also a pass through to the garage, so it is hard to walk through with the washer door wide open, or I'd leave it open all the time. 

On the rare occasions when SOME body closed it up wet  and an oder developed, I not only ran through a hot wash with bleach (laundered cleaning rags, too - no use letting all that hot water and bleach go to waste) but I also pulled back the wide rubber gasket and wipe under it with one of the rags before washing.


----------

